# tylenol for ibs sufferers?



## eazeppelin (Jan 26, 2004)

I take tylenol and aleve for headaches, both cause upset stomachs. I make sure to take them with water (no caffiene!) and with some food. What do you take? Any recommendations? I hate having to chose between a headache or a bout with ibs.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Tell me about it. I have horrible headaches(due to low or high spinal fluid) and had been taking Tylenol #3&#4(up to 8 pill/day) for many years,along with tons of other pain pills. I believe my IBS started due to so much medication. I am now off tylenol as it is the worst and if i have to i take Ibuprofen(but if i get realy really bad headaches i take a smoke of marijuana). My IBS-d syptoms have improved greatly since i stopped taking tylenol and other pain meds. I would rather have a headache then D. Even when i was on pain meds for my headaches i found they didn't help much so it wasn't hard to stop. What sort of heacaches do yo uget?


----------



## eazeppelin (Jan 26, 2004)

tension


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Don't take Aleve, for sure. Try taking your Tylenol during a big meal if you can. I've found that helps. Aleve really does a number to my stomach, though. I'd avoid it if you can.


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

hmmmmmm...wouldnt the world be such a great place if we all smoked a lil marijuana, degrassi??? actually ive found it relaxes me so much it can help the ibs....LEGALIZE THE STUFF AND LET ME PUFF!!!!!!I'm not a stoner, I just recognize the medicinal properties, and plus most people are just as addicted to caffeine, which is more harmful.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Please keep discussion of cannabis to the cannabis thread!Thanks!


----------

